# Animal Kingdom Villas Unit #



## bhrungo (May 23, 2009)

Just confirmed with RCI our 2 Bedroom exchange for December.
Next to Unit number it says   *2BSAVFR*

Does anyone know what that stands for?  Is the SAV in the middle mean Savannah view? (hoping) 

There is another Tugger on the Florida board with a different unit number.  Hers says 2BSTDSU  (maybe this is standard room?) who knows...

Anyone have any clue?

Thanks!


----------



## Whirl (May 23, 2009)

bhrungo said:


> Just confirmed with RCI our 2 Bedroom exchange for December.
> Next to Unit number it says   *2BSAVFR*
> 
> Does anyone know what that stands for?  Is the SAV in the middle mean Savannah view? (hoping)
> ...




This is a TOTAL guess....2 Bedroom Sav View FRiday check-in

and the other person ....2 bedroom, Standard View SUnday check-in....can you confirm check-in days?


----------



## lawgs (May 23, 2009)

bhrungo said:


> Just confirmed with RCI our 2 Bedroom exchange for December.
> Next to Unit number it says   *2BSAVFR*
> 
> Does anyone know what that stands for?  Is the SAV in the middle mean Savannah view? (hoping)
> ...



just call the number listed on your confirmation from RCI for MS at DVC, they will be able to tell you what your view is, if it is a three bathroom, then it is a 2 bdr in kidani village

if it has been long enough since your reservation too, DVc should have a corresponding 12 digit "reservation coding" in their system they can give to you

you have to make sure you ask for rci division of DVC, front line counselors do not seem to be able to find rci "reservations" in the system ( or at least that was the way it was earlier this year )

kidani village also seems to have a large percentage of the units in the complex as savannah views


----------



## bhrungo (May 24, 2009)

lawgs said:


> just call the number listed on your confirmation from RCI for MS at DVC, they will be able to tell you what your view is, if it is a three bathroom, then it is a 2 bdr in kidani village
> 
> if it has been long enough since your reservation too, DVc should have a corresponding 12 digit "reservation coding" in their system they can give to you
> 
> ...



The only numbers listed on my confirmation are the direct number to AKV and the regular RCI number...oh and the number to book the magical express.  There is no number listed for DVC anywhere, I triple checked.  Maybe they will mail me another confirmation *in the mail*, as this is the one I printed from online. Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## cindi (May 24, 2009)

bhrungo said:


> The only numbers listed on my confirmation are the direct number to AKV and the regular RCI number...oh and the number to book the magical express.  There is no number listed for DVC anywhere, I triple checked.  Maybe they will mail me another confirmation *in the mail*, as this is the one I printed from online. Thanks for the suggestions though.



They don't.  It seems to be a problem right now with RCI and Disney.  I had called a couple of times for the reservation number.  The last time they gave me some totally random bogus one.  I wasn't able to book the Magical Express til I had one, so finally one of the DVC people felt sorry enough for me (or got sick of me asking) and put me on hold and called RCI themself and got the correct reservation number.  

There is still a significant learning curve with RCI booking Disney I think.


----------



## lawgs (May 25, 2009)

bhrungo said:


> The only numbers listed on my confirmation are the direct number to AKV and the regular RCI number...oh and the number to book the magical express.  There is no number listed for DVC anywhere, I triple checked.  Maybe they will mail me another confirmation *in the mail*, as this is the one I printed from online. Thanks for the suggestions though.




it is the magical express number ( at least 3  800's in it ), which is also member services numbers ( at least on my printout from RCI ) which you have to contact, just make sure you get them to path you through to a DVC RCI specialist, the frontline DVC ms could not help us


----------



## stugy (May 25, 2009)

Hi
Well I am the other person who got Animal Kingdom for next April.  We have a 2 bedroom with 3 baths (only RCI has square footage and bathroom  information and it is not on your confirmation).  The 3 baths means we are in the Kidani Village which just opened.  Our confirmation is for 2BDSTDSU.  We have a standard view and a Sunday check-in.  I was told by Disney that the standard view might be the pool, garden or parking lot!!  We will find out when we arrive, though the possibility of being placed in a Savannah view unit is possible.  
I am pleased to take the grandchildren to Disney.  Having a Savannah view would be wonderful, but not essential.  The animals are off the savannah from dawn till noon.  We will probably be at one of the parks during the day and later at the pool.  We can go to a viewing area when we want to view.  So that is my explanation to them when they expressed their disappointment.  I think they will be excited just to be there.  
Pat


----------



## bhrungo (May 25, 2009)

stugy said:


> Hi
> Well I am the other person who got Animal Kingdom for next April.  We have a 2 bedroom with 3 baths (only RCI has square footage and bathroom  information and it is not on your confirmation).  The 3 baths means we are in the Kidani Village which just opened.  Our confirmation is for 2BDSTDSU.  We have a standard view and a Sunday check-in.  I was told by Disney that the standard view might be the pool, garden or parking lot!!  We will find out when we arrive, though the possibility of being placed in a Savannah view unit is possible.
> I am pleased to take the grandchildren to Disney.  Having a Savannah view would be wonderful, but not essential.  The animals are off the savannah from dawn till noon.  We will probably be at one of the parks during the day and later at the pool.  We can go to a viewing area when we want to view.  So that is my explanation to them when they expressed their disappointment.  I think they will be excited just to be there.
> Pat



Thanks Stugy!
I was wondering why I couldn't find out how many bathrooms are in our unit!  I will call RCI and ask them how many and also the square footage.
Will make sure I take lots of pictures and post them on TUG after our December trip!  

Edited to add:  I called RCI, it does mean Savanna View.  It's a 3 Bathroom, new building.  Around 1,200 square feet.


----------



## Whirl (May 26, 2009)

stugy said:


> Hi
> Well I am the other person who got Animal Kingdom for next April.  We have a 2 bedroom with 3 baths (only RCI has square footage and bathroom  information and it is not on your confirmation).  The 3 baths means we are in the Kidani Village which just opened.  Our confirmation is for 2BDSTDSU.  We have a standard view and a Sunday check-in.



Ah ha...so I may have cracked the code indeed. Can the OP confirm a Friday check-in?


----------



## bhrungo (May 26, 2009)

Whirl said:


> Ah ha...so I may have cracked the code indeed. Can the OP confirm a Friday check-in?



You HAVE cracked the code!  We do check in on a Friday!
Thanks!
:whoopie:


----------

